# Locked forums



## Pilgrim (Apr 24, 2020)

When browsing the board, I've noticed that there are several threads with recent posts (within the past week or 10 days) that are closed for further replies. One example would be recent threads in the Literary Forum. Is there something that needs to be "turned on?"


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 24, 2020)

Investigating. Possibly the Lord's Day function isn't firing.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 24, 2020)

We're not seeing anything showing a lock until March in the Literary forum. Can you post examples? Are you saying you see a lock symbol or just the inability to post?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 24, 2020)

Nevermind; it was indeed set to 1 week and Rich set it to three of no activity.


Pilgrim said:


> When browsing the board, I've noticed that there are several threads with recent posts (within the past week or 10 days) that are closed for further replies. One example would be recent threads in the Literary Forum. Is there something that needs to be "turned on?"


----------



## Pilgrim (May 7, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Nevermind; it was indeed set to 1 week and Rich set it to three of no activity.



Yes, that's basically what I was getting at, but I wasn't sure how to title the thread.

I think it used to be at least 30 days of inactivity before threads were automatically closed, if not more, so I was surprised to see threads that had posts as recent as 8-10 days ago being closed to further replies. I want to say that it may have been 60 days at one point, but I could be thinking of another board instead. I only visit here once in a while these days, so I don't know what the policy was before the board was updated recently.

I'm on an industry specific board that has no limit at all. So you can get people searching the forum and replying to posts from a decade ago. Sometimes that's OK. Sometimes that's unhelpful or misleading depending on how out of date the information in the old thread is. Perhaps more often than not, someone bumping a thread that old is up to no good, which may be one reason why the admins leave everything open since it helps to identify those people.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 7, 2020)

I think 3 weeks will work; one can always ask that a thread be reopened that is still timely; but I think, generally and somewhat arbitrarily, six months and older can simply reference any older thread someone wanted to draw from and reboot the topic with a new thread. Yeah; I don't like the idea of folks posting to ten year old threads; however, apparently, one can still react and like just about anytime anywhere.


Pilgrim said:


> Yes, that's basically what I was getting at, but I wasn't sure how to title the thread.
> 
> I think it used to be at least 30 days of inactivity before threads were automatically closed, if not more, so I was surprised to see threads that had posts as recent as 8-10 days ago being closed to further replies. But I only visit here once in a while these days, so I don't know what the policy was before the board was updates.
> 
> I'm on an industry specific board that has no limit at all. So you can get people searching the forum and replying to posts from a decade ago. Sometimes that's OK. Sometimes that's unhelpful or misleading depending on how out of date the information in the old thread is. Perhaps more often than not, someone bumping a thread that old is up to no good, which may be one reason why the admins leave everything open since it helps to identify those people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

